# Ferrari and maserati dealership fire



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

A huge fire destroyed the Ferrari and Maserati dealership Munsterhuis in Hengelo, The Netherlands. The fire was seen from a wide distance. The damage is enormous. According to the firemen, 56 cars have been destroyed. What if your car stands there. They where only ensured for €10.000.000 (i have heared) and the costs where over €20.000.000.

Before:

http://www.munsterhuissportscars.nl/images/gallery/foto_2.jpg
http://www.munsterhuissportscars.nl/images/gallery/foto_3.jpg
http://www.munsterhuissportscars.nl/images/gallery/foto_4.jpg
http://www.munsterhuissportscars.nl/images/gallery/foto_5.jpg


After:

http://www.shbh.nl/foto-menu/inzetfoto's/munsterhuis/38.jpg
http://www.shbh.nl/foto-menu/inzetfoto's/munsterhuis/36.jpg
http://www.shbh.nl/foto-menu/inzetfoto's/munsterhuis/33.jpg
http://www.shbh.nl/foto-menu/inzetfoto's/munsterhuis/29.jpg
http://www.shbh.nl/foto-menu/inzetfoto's/munsterhuis/12.jpg



The list:
3x red Ferrari F40 
2x yellow Lamborghini Gallardo 
3x Ferrari 360 Spider 
5x Ferrari 360 Modena 
1x Ferrari 360 Challenge Stradale 
2x Ferrari 550 
1x Ferrari 575 
3x Maserati 4200 GT 
1x Maserati Spyder 
1x Maserati Quattroporte 
5x Ferrari 355 en 348


----------



## g11ary (Aug 14, 2004)

Good job they did not have the bugatti thats going up for sale in there.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

ouch


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Bl00dy hell 

"geez what a waste of machinery"


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

That is just sad


----------



## twinturboch (Mar 21, 2004)

All the others are replacable (to an extent), the three F40's though, thats just  (where is the crying your eyes out like a little baby smilie)


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Three F40s! OMG. Its one of my ambitions to have one of these  
T


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

aye, really bad news 

it was a lovely showroom, ive been there once.

a bit of luck that the Enzo left the showroom a week before the fire


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

enough to make many grown men cry like babies....


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

The really sad thing is that a 250 GTO was also lost in the fire.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Real shame,was it done by someone or was it an accident?

If someone did it,i say we hunt him/her down and cut their arms off.


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Oh my god, give you a heart attack that could!!!!


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

All I would of wanted is one of those F40's, my dream car wasted I'm of to cry


----------



## mgsninja (Jul 26, 2003)

That's not how I want to see Ferrari's...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

That is orrible !! I can't even bear being without my baby when she goes away for some work on her even knowing I will get her back, just imagine if you had put down a LARGE deposit on one of those ? Ouch !!


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

Holy **** !!!  

Do you think T-Cut will take it out ?  

That is such a waste, especially the F40's.


----------

